# Happy 8th birthday Keefer!



## Cassidy's Mom

Picking him up at the airport, a sleepy fuzzy puppy










Dena is smitten with him :wub:










King of the head tilt










He's a patient chew toy.....er big brother, to his little sister Halo










Happy birthday Keefer, you'll always be my baby boy. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Happy birthday, handsome boy! :wub: And many more!


----------



## Bear GSD

Happy Birthday, you handsome boy!
I wish you many, many more :birthday:


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Wow! 8 already?! Times flies!!

What a handsome boy! 

Happy birthday Keefer!


----------



## Castlemaid

What a handsome hunk! Can't believe he's 8 already!! Happy B-day Keefer!


----------



## Shade

:birthday: Keefer! Ya big handsome hunk :wub:


----------



## Loneforce

Happy Birthday Keefer!! Any many more to come.


----------



## NancyJ

Happy birthday Keefer!


----------



## doggiedad

Happy B-Day Keefer!!!


----------



## Lucy Dog

Besides that little grey around his muzzle, he still looks like a very young and happy boy. It's crazy how time flies. Happy birthday to Keefer.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Keefer thanks everyone for the birthday wishes, kisses to everyone!

He's got a bit more grey on his muzzle now, but he's still a very happy boy, and very enthusiastic about everything. When he knows I'm going to take him for a hike he gets excited and jumps up and down like a puppy!


----------



## gsdlover91

:birthday:
Happy Birthday Keefer!!


----------



## RocketDog

That puppy pic is ADORABLE. 

Happy Birthday Keef!!


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Happy birthday beautiful boy!!!!


----------



## VTGirlT

Happy birthday mister handsome boy!


----------



## Chicagocanine

Aww I always love seeing photos of him. :wub:
Happy birthday Keefer!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I can't believe he is 8 already! Time sure flies. Happy Bday fluffy handsome guy!!!


----------



## wolfstraum

Awww - wonderful photos of Keefer and his sisters....

Happy Birthday Keefer! :happyboogie: :birthday:

Lee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Thanks again, everyone! He is just the sweetest dog, an absolute love bug.


----------



## Gretchen

Happy Birthday Keefer! Today is also a tribute to you. After seeing your dogs in person last year, I must say you keep your dogs in great shape. Never would guess he is 8.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Happy Woofday and many more handsome boy


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Gretchen said:


> Happy Birthday Keefer! Today is also a tribute to you. After seeing your dogs in person last year, I must say you keep your dogs in great shape. Never would guess he is 8.


Thanks Gretchen, very nice of you to say that! After losing two in a row to health problems at 4 years old we're hoping we have many more good years with him. Unfortunately, you never know though.


----------



## Clare

OMG! I remember when you first got him!!! Happy Birthday Keefer!!!!!


----------



## mbussinger166

Happy Birthday


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

*Happy Birthday Keefer. Have a great day!*

*(my computer is stuck on underlining)*


----------



## Bear GSD

Happy Birthday Keefer, you handsome devil! I hope you had a great woof day 
Wait... I guess I'm late, sorry Keefer !


----------



## scout172

Awwwww happy 8th keefer!!!! Have a good one!


----------



## Jaythethird

Wow that is great! I can't imagine all of the memories! 

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## Sri

I LOOVE the pic of him and Dena! 

Happy Birthday Keefer, and many more to come! Hugs and belly rubs!


----------

